# The Gas Price At The Pumps



## Lee (Mar 27, 2020)

I know that the American members will not see this as low but here in Canada it is a ridiculously low price. Can never remember seeing it at this.

Paid 59 cents a litre yesterday at the Indian Reserve while the regular price in town was around 72 cents.

How does this compare in the USA and Europe?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

£1.14. per litre here at my nearest forecourt although most are charging more ..( we pay per litre although the minimum we can take is a gallon)...  5  litres in a gallon... £5.70 per gallon...  this is the cheapest it's been for a very long time..


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 27, 2020)

Right here in the middle of the country (Manitoba), I have filled up with gas at 74 cents/liter.  That sure is crazy.  For one thing it just supports everyone driving their big SUV & big 4X4 trucks like there is no tomorrow.  Secondly, low gas prices does not support alternative forms of energy.  Thirdly, I have seen a film on fracturing which is the system used to get as much oil/gas out of the earth as possible.  This leads to all sorts of environmental problems.  Check it out on google.  National Geographic had an article where they claimed that the world would be basically out of oil/gas by 2040.  Hey, that's only 20 years away.  Many are those that talk about saving energy, controlling waste & the greening of our planet.  However, with the population explosion, global warming, & massive consumerism, talk is cheap.  Everyone talks about a green future but they seldom do anything about it.  Its basically "not in my back yard" scenario.  
E


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 27, 2020)

It was 65 yesterday but this morning it is back up to 73. Too bad I don't need any.
So 3.78 litres = 1 gal. and at 73 cents a litre we are paying $2.75 per litre.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2020)

$1.58 a gallon way down here in Texas..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> It was 65 yesterday but this morning it is back up to 73. Too bad I don't need any.
> So 3.78 litres = 1 gal. and at 73 cents a litre we are paying $2.75 per litre.


 I was just saying the same thing. The irony is that I can't go anywhere just when fuel is at it's most affordable...


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 27, 2020)

It's a sad joke!  Cheap prices for gas....... almost free but where do you go.  You are suppose to stay home except for groceries & medical reasons.  Canada-US border shut so I can't go there.  Most of Canada still is frozen so I guess the best plan is to sit & "sweat" it out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2020)

Gas prices, here, in Central Missouri, have gone from about $2.35/Gal to $1.65/Gal....in the past month.  If the supply of oil, compared to lower demand for gas, during this epidemic, continues, we may see prices at the pump going to the lowest, in decades.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2020)

Remember $5/gal.?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

When I was in high school gas was 15 cents a gallon, 5 cents for the oil he put on his car.  Don’t know how much it is now, haven’t used the car in a while.


----------



## Getyoung (Apr 1, 2020)

Here in Alberta Canada, I paid 58 cents a litre today. Or 58 cents x 3.78(litres in a us gallon) = $2.19 for a american gallon. So looks like Texas wins so far!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> It was 65 yesterday but this morning it is back up to 73. Too bad I don't need any.
> So 3.78 litres = 1 gal. and at 73 cents a litre we are paying $2.75 per litre.


It’s been .65 a litre here which is .46 US $
I’m not driving my car much either.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

It's been way under a dollar here in Ohio.  But I don't have a car now haha.


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

When I was going to college (early 1970s), I could fill the 20 gallon tank on my Gremlin for $5. Now I have to pay $20 for less than 10 gallons. Here are some gas prices in my locale:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

Lee said:


> I know that the American members will not see this as low but here in Canada it is a ridiculously low price. Can never remember seeing it at this.
> 
> Paid 59 cents a litre yesterday at the Indian Reserve while the regular price in town was around 72 cents.
> 
> How does this compare in the USA and Europe?


haha - no clue - can't do the comparative math!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It's been way under a dollar here in Ohio.  But I don't have a car now haha.


Wow - I knew it was going down, but WOW.  I fill up only 2-3 times a year and the last time I filled up it was under $3.00 a gallon and I was happy about it!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> When I was going to college (early 1970s), I could fill the 20 gallon tank on my Gremlin for $5. Now I have to pay $20 for less than 10 gallons. Here are some gas prices in my locale:
> 
> View attachment 97760





debodun said:


> When I was going to college (early 1970s), I could fill the 20 gallon tank on my Gremlin for $5. Now I have to pay $20 for less than 10 gallons. Here are some gas prices in my locale:
> 
> View attachment 97760


My friends and I would "weekend" in Canada, driving from Ohio when gas was 25 cents a gallon... the good old days... and no passport required!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2020)

Empty said:


> My friends and I would "weekend" in Canada, driving from Ohio when gas was 25 cents a gallon... the good old days... and no passport required!


I remember those days as well, lol.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 20, 2020)

Today gas was 89 cents a gallon in some towns in Oklahoma. That’s pretty cheap.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2020)

Oil futures crashed today....closed at Minus $38 a barrel...the producers can't hardly Give crude oil away.  I just looked again and the futures are set to open in positive territory in the morning....but not by much.  While this virus is causing everyone to limit their driving, gas prices will probably continue to drop, and many producers may close down their operations.  Then, when life starts to return to normal, we can probably expect prices at the pump to go sky high.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2020)

I paid $1.99 a gallon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2020)

$1.919

I haven't purchased gas since the middle of March so I had to look it up!

In this area, lower gas prices mean lower tax revenue.


----------



## toffee (Apr 21, 2020)

UK. its going down --hooray ' £1.18


----------

